# Burping rotten eggs



## AlexD

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum.  I was diagnosed with Crohn's Disease about 15 years ago.  I decided to seek help because my newest issue has my doctor stumped.  For about a year now, I have been having these burps that taste exactly like rotten eggs and smell like sulfur.  Once in while I also vomit when this happens, but not every time.  I'm really frustrated by this and it's extremely embarrassing for me.  Does anyone else bump rotten eggs?  If so, have you found any solutions to stop it?


----------



## David

Hi Alex and welcome to the forum.  I'm pleased that you found your way here and are reaching out.

That's quite an interesting problem you have.  Hmmm.  What medications are you on?  Have you been tested for SIBO (Small Intestine Bacterial Overgrowth).  Have you been tested for Giardia and H.pylori?  Each can lead to a rotten egg smell when belching from what I've read and additional symptoms can mimic Crohn's Disease as well (I'm not saying you don't have Crohn's Disease, just that someone may not think of testing for those as they attribute your symptoms to CD).

Again, welcome.  I'm sorry you're having this problem, I can see how it must be really frustrating for you


----------



## mickey

try to beef up on probiotics to get your stomach in balance. Sounds like your stomach is out of whack!


----------



## AlexD

Thank you David.  I haven't been tested for any of those as far as I know.  I've had so many tests though that I may have been but I'll check with my doctor tomorrow.  I'm currently on Pentasa and Imuran.

Mickey, how would probiotics "get my stomach in balance".

If anyone else has any suggestions I'd appreciate it.  I want to take the shotgun approach at this point.


----------



## mickey

Probiotics will help get good bacteria into your belly and help it heal.  It also helps build your immunity.


----------



## Angrybird

Hi Alex, I personally cannot suggest anything extra myself but I did want to just say 'hi' and :welcome: to the forum I also hope you can get answer to this problem soon.

AB
xx


----------



## ormsklad

Hi 

I have had this a number of times, its the same smell i get from my backside and it comes up through my mouth. Nasty...  I took my self off to a&e who gave me a number of drugs and it worked.  I understand its bad but my GI does not understand why I get this also!  When it happens i drink coke or pepsi and it helps to get rid of the pain and the smell and taste.


----------



## VanillaTwilight

Hey,

I'm afraid that I can't relate of help you with your problem but I wish you all the very best in seeking treatment. Don't be embarrassed. You can pull through!


----------



## Footy

Oh man I wish I saw the search area before I posted my thread.  I have rotten egg burps too!  It is SO ANNOYING and is causing strain between me and my wife.  There's some good ideas in this thread.  I'm excited and plan to call my doctor on Monday to discuss some of them.  Thank you!  There is hope!


ormsklad said:


> I have had this a number of times, its the same smell i get from my backside and it comes up through my mouth. Nasty...  I took my self off to a&e who gave me a number of drugs and it worked.  I understand its bad but my GI does not understand why I get this also!  When it happens i drink coke or pepsi and it helps to get rid of the pain and the smell and taste.


What drugs did they give you?


----------



## scrubs

another three things to consider:

-If it smells like what is coming out the other end, it might be a sort of (intermittent) blockage in the intestine and/or problem with your intestines moving things along. Sometimes this can cause small intestine bacterial overgrowth as someone had mentioned earlier.

-you also may have an anatomic anomaly that traps food where it can rot and cause that smell. One is normal and is called the piriform fossa. Another place is an outpouching of the esophagus called a diverticulum.

-GERD, which does not always present like the stereotypical "heartburn."


----------



## braveheart

Have you ever tried omeprazole?  My guess is it can help.   You could ask your doctor about it.

Eating healthily would also help.
When I am in trouble I try to follow the SCD diet and it helps a little.


----------



## Footy

Hey I wanted to update in this thread too I did end up testing positive for h.pylori and the treatment is making my bad burps go away.  Get tested for this!


----------



## David

Hey, that's fantastic footy, I'm glad you're doing better.  Please let us know if/when it fully alleviates the issue.


----------



## mia3000

Dear Alex,
If your vomit is black, it could be an ulcer.  I had three or four bouts of sulfer burps/black coffee ground vomit in high school, but I never had it checked out and it went away -- I didn't know it could have been GI bleeding. 
For everyone,  I don't have Chrohn's, but I've had A LOT of things wrong with me since then, including bad stomach cramps/diarhea until recently.  A few months ago, I started taking 2-4 tablets of B12 5000mcg a day (which is a whole lot).  My doctor disapproves because my blood tests show above normal B12, but since then, everything has cleared up, including the stomach cramps and diarhea -- which were getting worse all the time.


----------



## kelvis368

I had this happen twice; once about three months ago, and the one before that closer to 20 years ago, however, it is not something you forget too quickly.  Both times followed eating too much at a buffet.  My doctor said it was my gallbladder.  When you overeat, sometimes it can affect your gallbladder and that is its way of letting you know.  However, it can also come from Hpylori and gastric ulcer, so you may want to check this out.  Good luck and feel good.


----------



## firestarr79

Sounds like gallbladder issues. Fatty foods and alot of protein as well as fatty acids, such as greasy fried foods can cause these. They are terrible.:stinks: I hope you all feel better who suffer with this. Soda like a coke or Pepsi can actually kind of neutralize the smell, and i would also suggest small amounts of saltines or something like those, crackers that are not greasy (ie Ritz, etc), as the grease usually aggravates the situation. Also, like someone said earlier, it will help with the pain if there is any involved. Bottom line, these are all good ways to temporarily stop the symptoms, but as we all know, the thing to do is to see your Dr asap and tell them exactly what symptoms you are having, as it could be a parasitic infection or a bigger issue with the gallbladder. Or, it could easily be just that maybe you ate too much at a dinner, but if it contributes after a day, or makes you vomit or have diarrhea, a Dr visit is important! I hope you ask have good health and wish you all the very best with your GI problems:voodoo: they are so difficult to live with, and it takes an incredibly strong and  amazing person to live every day with pain and problems most people couldn't even imagine having to live with. 
Candi Hawkins, RN
CMSM, CNM, CAPA, cgRN, cfRN, CDN, ccNS, CNS, BSN/MSN:boring:


----------



## justjoe

AlexD said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum.  I was diagnosed with Crohn's Disease about 15 years ago.  I decided to seek help because my newest issue has my doctor stumped.  For about a year now, I have been having these burps that taste exactly like rotten eggs and smell like sulfur.  Once in while I also vomit when this happens, but not every time.  I'm really frustrated by this and it's extremely embarrassing for me.  Does anyone else bump rotten eggs?  If so, have you found any solutions to stop it?


i get the same problem every once and a while today is bad my apt stinks because of this, what i do is eat lots of laxatives seems to clear up after i flush myself out! just wondering do you get pain in your abdominal area? i do and it is bad!!


----------



## Kristin101

I have some info being that I'm going through the same thing.  I start out with rotten egg smelling "sulphur burps", then within a few hours start throwing up which also smells the same and my stomach starts to feel like I'm getting stabbed right above my belly button!

The good news is I have a list of possible things it could be.. the bad news is you'll have to get some blood work or other tests to find out which you're suffering from.

What they think I have is Celiac Disease, which is pretty much an allergy to gluten.  They did a blood test on me today to see if that's it, and I'll get the results next week.  If it's Celiac, a gluten free diet will help or cure it because it's the Gluten that's imflamming or breaking down the tissue in your stomach/ intestines which causes the smell.

Another disease this is a symptom of is Crohns Disease, which I don't have much info on, but I believe it's similar to Celiac's and that there are tests for that also.  I also believe that a special diet is the cure/ help for that as well.

Another possibility is that you have a bacteria.. either H. Pylori OR Giardia.. both are tested by getting an endoscopy (where they put you under mild anesthesia and run a small camera down your throat into your stomach).  They take a biopsy and test for those.  These bacterias can be cured with special antibiotics.

The last possibility that I know of is something called "gastropariesis", which is where your bowels move very slowly and the food you eat doesn't digest as fast as normal.  To test for that, they have you eat something like scrambled eggs with a small amount of radioactive stuff in it, then they put you under a machine that follows where the radioactive material is in your system and how fast it's going through your body.  It takes a few hours.  The thing about this disease is that your stool doesn't pass through your body fast enough, so it's kind of like it backs up, which is why your burps and vomit smell like rotten eggs (or farts).  Pretty gross, but I'm not judging since it's possible that's what I might have!  lol  They can cure this with medication like Reglan to make your bowels move faster.

I hope all this info will help some people out there and you'll be able to talk to your doc about the possible diseases/ problems to test for so that you can get it cured asap!!!!  I just started my testing and I'm hoping for the same!  Good luck!!


----------



## Braille Chicken Whisperer

I can totally relate to this! Except the smell comes out the other end for me. I haven’t been able to vomit since I was 14 years old, even though I have tons of nausea. I get unexplained fevers as well… Anyway, I constantly have really hot flatulence, it smells like rotten eggs and sewage. I take tons of probiotics as well as pre-biotics, and I’m not on any medication’s. My diet is so severely restricted that no one can figure out where it’s coming from.


----------



## Braille Chicken Whisperer

David said:


> Hi Alex and welcome to the forum.  I'm pleased that you found your way here and are reaching out.
> 
> That's quite an interesting problem you have.  Hmmm.  What medications are you on?  Have you been tested for SIBO (Small Intestine Bacterial Overgrowth).  Have you been tested for Giardia and H.pylori?  Each can lead to a rotten egg smell when belching from what I've read and additional symptoms can mimic Crohn's Disease as well (I'm not saying you don't have Crohn's Disease, just that someone may not think of testing for those as they attribute your symptoms to CD).
> 
> Again, welcome.  I'm sorry you're having this problem, I can see how it must be really frustrating for you


that’s some thing I should’ve mentioned in my post: I can’t seem to get treatment. There are some religious/philosophical differences between me and the local doctors and I don’t have the ability to travel very far. So, I’m kind of stuck. I hope that the person that posted the original thread found what they were looking for. I have tried absolutely everything and researched the heck out of this and I’m not able to find a solution.


----------



## ormsklad

I have the same thing at times and end up at A&E or ER.  The only thing that sorts this out for me is fizzy drinks and Omeprazole or EsOmeprazole.  The junior doctor I saw said it links from Inflammation from the gallbladder


----------

